# Fishing lodge around Wawa?



## Quetico

Does anyone know of a drive-in fishing lodge in Wawa, Ontario that they recommend? There appears to be a million of them, so I am looking for some recommendations to get me started.

I like to fish pike and walleye, but especially pike. I'd have a small group, probably just two of us. Mostly likely bringing our own boat, but might consider renting. Just looking for basic accommodations. Doesn't have to be fancy, but does have to be clean.

Also, how is the fall fishing up there? I know spring is great. What is the best time for a fall trip?

Appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## frenchriver1

Based on personal experience. do not chose Totomenia Lodge. The owner is a crusty old guy, Frank, who didn't treat us well at all, IMO... For example, we were supposed to get a 10% discount for going back a second time, never happened, That was our LAST time. Boat launch is a long sloping beach, not ideal for a larger craft.


----------



## huntingnut

I stay at fourseasons guiding located between Wawa and Chapleau. Last week my dad and I caught a lot of Pike between 27 to 32 inches and a couple close to 40 inches and a few Walleye, the biggest being close to 9 lbs. We take our own boat to fish other lakes in the area.


----------



## castforcash

Ernies in missinabie is about 45 minutes from wawa, great people to deal with. They are located on dog lake. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## green&orange

I would say to screw a resort and just tent camp on a lake. Do some homework, pick out a lake you want to fish, load the boat up and camp on an island or point. Yes, you lose some amenities, but the fishing is usually better and you likely won't see another boat the entire trip. 

As a general rule, the harder the lake is to access, the better the fishing. 

I went to a drive to resort in that area once. The place was just too busy for my liking. I don't want to go to Canada and fight to fish a spot or fish community holes.

Just something to consider. 

Good luck.


----------



## BayBound

Not a drive in but heading to Woods Cabins on Oba Lake in 2 days. Its about an hour train ride from Wawa and they have always treated us very well. Plenty of walleye and some good pike if you put your time in. There are only a few lodges on the lake so you don't see many people. The lake is ~ 14mi long. 

Boat, train ride and lodging runs ~700-800/wk (per person). 

Good Luck.


----------



## skidooboy

just get a hotel, or permit, and camp at a lake/park. the magpie above steep hill dam has good walleye, black trout lake has BIG PIKE, and trout, head north toward white river and fish hammer lake, as stated dog lake, hawk lake, whitefish lake, lake manitouwak. you wont be dissapointed in any mud puddle you throw the boat in. lots of great people, and fishing opportunities. Ski


----------



## Hauptmann6

My parents used to go to Klotz Lake Camp until gas prices went out of site. They never had a complaint that I heard.
http://www.klotzlakecamp.com


----------



## skidooboy

Klotz lake is ALOT further up than Wawa. LOL! about 30 miles east of longlac. it is a grat area though, we snowmobile in that area. Ski


----------



## Beartreed

Just got back from near Chapleau.Golden Route Lodge. 1st 2 days were sorta slow but got better each day. Fished 5 1/2 days and caught a lot of fish. 1st time there and I think it is a better walleye fishery than a pike fishery. No one ever hooked into a big pike. Largest was 30 "s. Be advised that these are lakes formed from a dam years ago and absolutely full of logs and stumps. If you like to troll like we do you will lose a lot of lures. I have a lure retriever that helped so I only lost 3.The cabins are old and plain but everything worked. Something that seemed "cheap" was that we had to supply our own toilet paper but that is a minor thing. We are goin back again next year.(leaches under a bobber worked really well)


----------



## green&orange

Beartreed - how were the black flies? Have they started yet?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beartreed

We all commented how lucky we were to be leaving the day we did cuz while packing they really bothered us. Not many til that morning


----------



## KlotzLakeCamp

Thanks for the vote of confidence. Gas prices are killing our business. We've been here for 56 years - same family - offering great fishing and hunting.


----------



## KlotzLakeCamp

Yes, we're 4 hours north of Wawa but well worth the trip. It's not unusual for you to be the only boat on a 7 mile long lake. Great walleye fishing, pike fishing, perch and brook trout too. You can bring your own boat or rent one of ours. We also have a campground right on the lake if you'd prefer to do that, but we offer great housekeeping cabins. You can check out our website - we have lots of current pictures for you to check out - including inside and outside of our cabins. Thanks for the mention!


----------



## frenchriver1

*Totomenia update:* The sale of the lodge to new owners fell through so it is still on my NO GO List...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

castforcash said:


> Ernies in missinabie is about 45 minutes from wawa, great people to deal with. They are located on dog lake.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2 
Fish dog lake every year in early June.


----------



## Phil160

X3 For Dog lake in missanibi this will make our fifth year staying at Ernies. We've fished it in june, july, and September and have always had plenty of fish and spots to catch them at. It can get quite busy so be prepared for someone to come and fish near you. 

GrizzlyAdams I'll be up the May 31- June 7. When are you going up?


----------

